# Music Assignment Help



## Diana (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi my name's Diana and I am a freshman at Binghamton thinking about studying music. I am in a beginners music class and we were given a multiple choice assignment to analyze Haydn's symphony no. 104 and I am having a lot of trouble with it. If there is anybody that could help me I would really appreciate it. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

work out one movement at a time. determine which form the movement is in. look for the tonal center of the movements.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not sure what you're analyzing for. Anyway, here's a link to Wikipedia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._104_(Haydn)

BBC's Discovering Music has discussed it here.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01pqdgz


----------

